# Integrated iSight Drivers under Windows?



## avra (Aug 3, 2005)

Has anyone heard anything about whether the integrated iSight will at any point soon have drivers to run under Parallels/Boot Camp?
Not a vital issue, just something I was wondering about, since I searched it and haven't been able to find anything.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

I wish....MSN w/ Video would be great


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

Microsoft Mac MSN with webcam would be great...


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Atleast Adium will have support in Leopard


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

Since my MacBook pretty much made my iSight obsolete, I thought it would make a nice Windows webcam. Plugged it in, Windows came up and did its typical drivers BS, I let it search for a bit and then nothing. Didn't seem to find anything on the Net or on the Windows install CD.

I did some Googl'ing (Googleing?) and didn't have any luck either. I imagine there are some hacked together drivers out there somewhere. If so, I have yet to come across them...


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I read somewhere today that someone got it working under Linux.

So hopefully Windows isn't much further behind.

I like your avatar pic, Avra.


----------



## avra (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Ken! How's everything going?


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Great! I sent you a PM going into more detail.

Good luck with your question. I'll keep my ears open!


----------



## Dimitri12 (Feb 18, 2006)

Did this thread just become a pickup place between capitalK and Avra...lol

Don't make me report you to dateline 

Click on the link to view a video of what I mean. 16+ Only

PS: Im kidding guys, i hope you don't get offended...


----------



## avra (Aug 3, 2005)

Haha, I can see where you'd get that, but it's ok, we know each other already.
And not that way!


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Haha it's like a meat market in here!

Avra isn't just good people, she's AWESOME people.


----------



## Dimitri12 (Feb 18, 2006)

avra said:


> Haha, I can see where you'd get that, but it's ok, we know each other already.
> And not that way!


HAHA, ok then sorry about that. I was just getting excited about a wedding...I guess not. Anyways take care. 

PPS: Another job well done for me. Dimitri Signing off. Tune in next week for a stunning conclusion


----------



## live4ever (Jun 23, 2003)

How is the integrated iSight hooked up inside the MacBook? If it's integrated into the Firewire bus it might be possible - open up System Profiler and look under Firewire and see what shows up.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

It's USB 2.0


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Dimitri12 said:


> Did this thread just become a pickup place between capitalK and Avra...lol
> 
> Don't make me report you to dateline
> 
> ...


But officer, her profile on ehmac *said* she was 19.... 

seriously though, Avra has a very nice avatar


----------



## avra (Aug 3, 2005)

Aw, thanks! 
Hah, no answer to my question, though! Sigh.. I guess I'll have to keep waiting for someone to release some hack or other...


----------



## Dimitri12 (Feb 18, 2006)

pcronin said:


> But officer, her profile on ehmac *said* she was 19....
> 
> seriously though, Avra has a very nice avatar


 I guess it wasn't a job well done afterall...  

I have a new purpose in life,I am going to patrol the boards searching for pickup lines.  

Avra be warned cause you're #1 on my list, i got my eye on you.


----------



## avra (Aug 3, 2005)

Crap!!

*runs and hides*


----------



## avra (Aug 3, 2005)

So coming back to my old thread on this topic...
Now that they've released an update to Boot Camp with iSight support:
(http://www.macrumors.com/pages/2006/08/20060815193455.shtml)

1) How would one go about getting that driver to work under Parallels as opposed to Boot Camp?
2) How many more people here are going to go for Boot Camp since we can now apparently (finally) do video chat with PC users on it?


----------



## funkylizard (Mar 12, 2003)

> 1) How would one go about getting that driver to work under Parallels as opposed to Boot Camp?


Just make the driver cd, boot up Parallels and install like you would when in xp through bootcamp....


----------



## avra (Aug 3, 2005)

Makes too much sense. 

I'll give it a go. Thanks.


----------



## simonca (Jul 27, 2005)

avra said:


> Makes too much sense.
> 
> I'll give it a go. Thanks.


well, i just tried this on my Parallels Windows XP. but the iSight is still not recognized. 

Any update?


----------



## JeremusCaesar (Feb 15, 2006)

I truly have no idea where all the questions are coming from on this one. I plug my external iSight into an XP box all the time and it just works. Admittedly, it tells me that the drivers can't be found, but it picks up in MSN properly and that's all I'm looking for, really. No sound but the video's perfectly clear.

Haven't tried it on the MBP yet, since I don't have any use for BC, but I can only imagine that it's the same story - generic FW camera driver should do it.

(And, yes, it's a nice avitar, dear.)


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Bootcamp 1.1 released last night now supports the internal iSight.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Jeremus, your external iSight connection is via FireWire, not USB.

But there's a new BootCamp release that apparently solves the problem, as mentioned above.




JeremusCaesar said:


> I truly have no idea where all the questions are coming from on this one. I plug my external iSight into an XP box all the time and it just works. Admittedly, it tells me that the drivers can't be found, but it picks up in MSN properly and that's all I'm looking for, really. No sound but the video's perfectly clear.
> 
> Haven't tried it on the MBP yet, since I don't have any use for BC, but I can only imagine that it's the same story - generic FW camera driver should do it.
> 
> (And, yes, it's a nice avitar, dear.)


----------



## simonca (Jul 27, 2005)

ender78 said:


> Bootcamp 1.1 released last night now supports the internal iSight.


has anybody tried this in parallels windows xp?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

simonca said:


> well, i just tried this on my Parallels Windows XP. but the iSight is still not recognized.
> 
> Any update?


Have you installed the beta update of Parallels?

http://www.parallels.com/en/products/desktop/update_beta/


----------

